# Can I ever be a cop?



## Mychelle213 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been actively applying to police departments for a while now, and have made it pretty far in the process, but never all the way. My last oral board the chief told me I would make an incredible cop and really believed in me. The other night I drove home after an argument with my boyfriend, and got pulled over. I had been drinking earlier in the night, so I refused a breathalyzer in fear that I wouldn't pass and it would ruin my career. I was arrested, and now (until I go to court at least) have a DUI-BAC unknown on my record, as well as refusal to submit to a chem test. I am in my last semester of college, and will be graduating in May. Am I completly doomed from being hired onto a department now?


Also, does anyone know, if my license gets suspended (which I think it automatically does), is there any possibility the court would allow me to drive only to/from work & school? I'd have no other way of transportation, so should I drop my classes now while I have a chance?


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Will you ever be a cop? NO
I'll bet you'll make a great firefighter. Go back to the Chief that said you'd be a great cop and ask him if you two could maybe work a little something out. Please attach a current photo with any further correspondence.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Not to be harsh but grow up! There is a line of qualified canidates looking for LEO jobs plus a ton of current officers that might be layed off and looking for work and you cant even get though the hiring process without screwing up.Just what theyre looking for a person that drinks after an argument then drives KNOWING they shouldnt.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Depending on how things turn out in court I would not say your incident is a definite career killer but certainly close to it. 

In this state you need every bit of help you can get to get hired. I am sure its pretty much the same where you live in RI. This will not look good even if you are found NR ot NG in court.

As far as the License suspension you may be able to get a "Cinderella licence" which will only allow you to go to work and or school.


----------



## Mychelle213 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks CJIS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

If this was your first offense, you'll most likely receive a "continued without a finding" (CWOF), which means if you stay out of trouble for designated time frame (usually 6-12 months), then the charges will be dismissed.

You're not automatically disqualified, since first-offense OUI is a misdemeanor, but I wouldn't bother applying anywhere until the resolution of your case is at least 3 years in the rear-view mirror.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

You might want to try applying out-of-state, to departments with less prestige/requirements once you're squared away. Here in Mass it seems no one has much of a shot unless they're a vet or a college grad, but in other places (for instance, the Durham-NC job posting shows they don't require a GED) the entry standards are more lax.


----------



## Mychelle213 (Jan 18, 2009)

sgtsmithers said:


> Go back to the Chief that said you'd be a great cop and ask him if you two could maybe work a little something out. Please attach a current photo with any further correspondence.


Sgt. Smithers, you must have misread my post. I said I was applying to departments to be a police officer, not a police groupie. :BNANA:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta!

The voice of reason and experience (99.8% of the time anyway)
:thumbup:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Delta!
> 
> The voice of reason and experience (99.8% of the time anyway)


Except concerning Glocks!

While your OUI charge certainly doesn't completely end any chance to become a police officer in Mass, it certainly will put a dent in any future job that requires a background check, including policing. Also, your refusal of the breathalyzer shows an unwillingness to come clean with a mistake and also shows a willingness to use deception to suit your own ends. Have fun explaining it to any future background check officers.

As they say at the firing range, time, distance and cover would be your best allies here; try for departments out of this state, preferably far away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> Except concerning Glocks!


Bite me.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Bad things do happen. But good police officers have good common sense. Example knowing how to avoid stupid situations off the job. Example being responsible and having a designated driver.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

All is not lost. You could still become a deputy sheriff! Next time you need a little medicine to drown your sorrows, try just blazing up a big ol' blunt. Shit....that ain't even a crime anymore.


----------



## MARiderGrl (Jan 24, 2009)

Harley387 said:


> All is not lost. You could still become a deputy sheriff! Next time you need a little medicine to drown your sorrows, try just blazing up a big ol' blunt. Shit....that ain't even a crime anymore.


Classic!!!! :lol:


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

There's always barber college


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Mychelle213 said:


> I have been actively applying to police departments for a while now, and have made it pretty far in the process, but never all the way. My last oral board the chief told me I would make an incredible cop and really believed in me. The other night I drove home after an argument with my boyfriend, and got pulled over. I had been drinking earlier in the night, so I refused a breathalyzer in fear that I wouldn't pass and it would ruin my career. I was arrested, and now (until I go to court at least) have a DUI-BAC unknown on my record, as well as refusal to submit to a chem test. I am in my last semester of college, and will be graduating in May. Am I completly doomed from being hired onto a department now?
> 
> Also, does anyone know, if my license gets suspended (which I think it automatically does), is there any possibility the court would allow me to drive only to/from work & school? I'd have no other way of transportation, so should I drop my classes now while I have a chance?


ENOUGH with the bulls***..."the chief told me that I would make an incredible cop"....blah, blah, blah...

JMO....but if you were serious about the CAREER as a law enforcement officer you should have been studying, maybe preparing for interviews, etc...instead of going out and "partying"...So big deal you had a fight with your bf, so go out drinking and then drive...oh there's a BRIGHt idea!!!

So many people come on here and ask the same types of questions...well STOP being so DUMB people and start using your heads!!! If this is the career that you want then START acting like it is. No one is a saint, but if this is what you want then why would you do anything to put that in jeopardy????!!!??? And because so many people in this state want to be cops...well sorry to tell you that there are plenty of people that have NEVER been in trouble with the law and have a hard enough time getting on!!!

As far as you refusing the breath test and you might lose your license...BOO FREAKIN HOO...you should have thought about that...take public transportation or ask mommy and daddy to drive you...

BTW...YES, GREAT idea to drop your classes now with only a few months to go before you graduate!!! WOW you are a real brainiac...come on seriously START using your head or FORGET EVER becoming a cop because a lot of what we do is COMMON SENSE!!!!

Make this a learning experience, take your punishment like a lady, and get your degree...(in case you were wondering...I was completely being sarcastic about dropping out of school...) and be HONEST when asked (if you ever get another interview...lmao)


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

badgebunny said:


> ENOUGH with the bulls***..."the chief told me that I would make an incredible cop"....blah, blah, blah...
> 
> JMO....but if you were serious about the CAREER as a law enforcement officer you should have been studying, maybe preparing for interviews, etc...instead of going out and "partying"...So big deal you had a fight with your bf, so go out drinking and then drive...oh there's a BRIGHt idea!!!
> 
> ...


please stop


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Mychelle213 said:


> Sgt. Smithers, you must have misread my post. I said I was applying to departments to be a police officer, not a police groupie. :BNANA:


You gotta start somewhere little buck-a-roo. why not under a Chief's desk? those pix you pm'd me were interesting, although a very non-tactical place to hold a baton. :fu2:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OK we all know that she will never be a cop.

Thread Closed


----------

